
Ask HN: How do you 'think' through path problems? - robertAngst
Running a laravel homestead VM using vagrant. Had to install Node. Node expects to use<p>&quot;&#x2F;usr&#x2F;lib&#x2F;&quot;<p>when in reality its 
C:\Users\Me\Homestead\code\learn<p>here is the exact error:<p>npm WARN checkPermissions Missing write access to &#x2F;usr&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;npm&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;safe-buffer<p>Google hasnt fixed my issue, but I&#x27;m sure with enough time it will.<p>My question is- Is there a way to think about this and solve it without&#x2F;minimal google?<p>Ive ran into many path problems in my 10 years of programming and it seems to be trial and error google chase.<p>Current thinking is that there is some file in Vagrant VM, like homestead.yaml, Vagrantfile, maybe a .json file. I would need to add something to specify that node.js has the correct folder mapping.<p>How do you solve these problems?
======
robertAngst
Its too late to edit, but I already solved this problem by simply running it
on my windows computer. The nice part about javascript huh?

Anyway, I really wish I had a better understanding of how I could modify files
to fix path issues. This is a common problem.

